

Ask HN: What is it like to work as a software engineer at Flipkart? - jiraaya

I am going to attend an interview with Flipkart. and I would like to know answers to some specific questions.<p>1. Every company has two kinds of teams. Teams that do real development work and teams that exist just because they own something other people have come to rely on. Which are the teams of the first category in Flipkart?<p>2. Oncall - Do teams fix stuff they find in oncall the proper way before picking up new development effort?<p>3. Are deadlines cooked up by magic without any logic or is there some semblance to reasoning?<p>4. Within a team, how deep are the knowledge silos? (There are none when anyone with a few minutes of context transfer can pick up a task from someone else)
======
ForFreedom
The best is to ask the interviewer directly, check his / her response and
report back to HN.

~~~
jiraaya
I am sure I'd do that. But that may not be the best thing to do. One can
virtually be assured of bias.

